# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Thüringer Köße

## Erich

Da ich nun endlich die Gewissheit habe, dass in den Laberthread alles rein kann - auch wenn es keinen Thailandbezug hat - ausser vielleicht, dass man Klöße auch prima mit Gabel und Löffel essen kann - bei der Bratwurst wird das unter uns Naturvölkern etwas komplizierter, sollte man evtl. Stäbchen für nehmen, aber wie man die richtig isst, das heben wir uns für später auf... 


Besteht Interesse daran zu erfahren, wie der Kloß richtig (orschinal) gebaut wird?

----------


## Enrico

In den Laberthread kann alles rein, kein Problem.

----------


## Erich

Das war auch etwas ironisch gemeint....  ::

----------


## Enrico

Laber nicht  :cool:  , rück das Rezept raus! Ich kenns zwar in etwa, aber hingriegen aus dem Kopf würd ichs glaub ich nicht.

 :computer:

----------


## Erich

Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass das der LABER-thread ist, also wird gelabert bis es   ::  gibt :aetsch:  .
100 Thüringer kennen mindestens 101 Rezepte für die "Originalen".
Da wird mit mancherlei Zutaten gearbeitet: Grieß, Milch, Muskat, Strontium190 etc. - gehört meiner Meinung nach da alles nich rein - nur Kartoffel in unterschiedlichen Aggregatzuständen. Und natürlich geröstete Semmelbrösel (sag ich mal auf deutsch - wer es nicht versteht: Croûton ist das Modewort). Und genau da geht das Beschaffungsproblem heutzutage schon los: wo krieg ich noch ein altbackenes Konsumbrötchen her (KONSUM = [highlight=red]k[/highlight]auft [highlight=red]o[/highlight]hne [highlight=red]n[/highlight]achzudenken [highlight=red]s[/highlight]chnell [highlight=red]u[/highlight]nseren [highlight=red]M[/highlight]ist war in der DDR sone Art EDEdingsbums, jedenfalls machten die sich nach der Wende dort bevorzugt breit)?
Wo warn wir nochmal  ::  ? Ach ja, genau, wir beginnen mit der Vorbereitung: die Semmelbrösel.
Man nehme ein nicht zu verweichlichtes Brötchen (also nich die aufgeschäumten Dinger von der Tankstelle, sollte wenigstens ein echter Bäcker in der Nähe gestanden haben), auf gar keinen Fall Weiß- oder Toastbrot.
In Würfel von ca. 1cm Kantenlänge schneiden (pro Kloß etwa 5 Stück, mehr oder weniger ist up to you).
Dann in Butter (und in nix anderem!) schön goldgelb braten.
So, jetzt brauchen wir noch Kartoffeln, aber die richtigen. Nächstes Beschaffungsproblem - der Witz dabei ist , nicht nur in Thailand, sondern mittlerweile auch hier ein Problem. Die alten Sorten (mit Geschmack) werden nicht mehr angebaut.
Was wir mit denen anstellen, demnächst an dieser Stelle.

----------


## schiene

@Heimwerker

Für Thüringer Klöße gibts wohl unendlich viele Rezepte.Jeder wird sagen die von Muttern sind die besten.
Und wie man ne Bratwurst ist dürft ja wohl jeden klar sein....mit den Händen!!!!!alles andere is nen Kulturschock.

----------


## Erich

Gut, dann hör ich auf mit labern - können andere eh' besser :aetsch: 

Nur das mit der Bratwurst auf dem Foto ist ein Fauxpas: niemals mit Ketchup!!!! :traurig: 

Bautzer- oder Born-Senf :super:

----------


## Enrico

Mach ja mit den Klößen weiter! 

Also gibts das......

 ::

----------


## schiene

Das mit dem Ketchup stimmt,sehe aber auch keins auf dem Foto!?
Letztens fragt mich eine Verkäuferin am Bratwurststan .....mit Senf?darauf sagte ich.... müssen sie überall ihren Senf dazu geben :aetsch: 
Klar gehört Senf zur Bratwust.
mfG schiene

----------


## Enrico

Das ist auf alle Fälle Ketchup (oder ihre Oberlippe schmiegt sich so komisch an die Innenseite des Brötchens)  ::

----------


## Erich

Mich fragte vor einiger Zeit mal ein übereifriger Promoter (war kein Ossi, nur so am Rande) im Supermarkt, ob ich eine Kotz- (äh Kostprobe) vom aktuell umworbenen Produkt haben möchte (er hatte 'ne Azubi im Schlepptau und tat ungemein wichtig). Meine Antwort: "Nein Danke, mir ist schon schlecht". 

Das Gesicht - unbezahlbar!

Für alles andere gibt es Dingsbums-Card  ::

----------


## schiene

OK,besser so?

----------


## Enrico

:super:

----------


## Enrico

Schluß nun mit Labern im Laberthread, weiter mit dem Klößen!

----------


## Erich

Oh Mann, wenn das die Lippe oder Zunge ist  :cool:  

Mit dem Senf auf dem zweiten Bild könnte man sich anfreunden...

----------


## Erich

Wo war mer nochmal stehengeblieben  ::  ?
Kartoffeln: ich nehm bevorzugt festkochende (mein Rezept stammt übrigens nich 100% von Muttern, das hab ich so über die Jahre empirisch weiterentwickelt, was das erklärn so schwer macht, weil ne Waage nehm ich beispielsweise nicht - Pi mal Daumen ist angesagt).
Wenn man zu wenig macht - dumm gelaufen. Zuviel ist nie das Problem, kann man später noch in Scheiben schneiden und braten, auch sehr lecker.
Gehen wir mal von gut einem Pfund Rohware pro Person aus - das passt schon - zur Aufteilung dieser Menge später. Wenns nach dem Schälen zuwenig aussieht - eine geht noch rein.
Letzte als halbwegs brauchbar angesehene Kartoffelsorte waren Lüneburger Heidekartoffeln - da haben die Klöße ne schöne Struktur, Geschmack ist auch ok und vor allem: die werden nach dem Reiben nicht so schnell braun (wir nehmen kein Kloßweiß und schwefeln auch nicht).
Zum Reiben: ich hatte mal das Rohkostgerät vom RG28 - hat nach über 20 Jahren seinen Dienst versagt, die haben in der DDR aber auch einen Mist gebaut, dass das so schnell kaputt geht :nenene: 
Jetzt isses ne Küchenmaschine von Bosch mit grober Reibscheibe - geht auch, wenn man grad nix besseres hat :aetsch: 
So, nun hammer die Kartoffeln geschält und erstmal in kaltem Wasser geparkt - davon greifen wir ca. ein Viertel ab, schneiden die in nicht zu große Stücke und stellen sie auf den Herd zum Kochen.
Der Rest wird gerieben und wandert sofort in den Presssack (zur Not tut es auch ein sauberes grobes Leinentuch o.ä.). Der Thüringer besitzt dann eine Kloßpresse (viele davon noch in emsiger Nebenbeiarbeit in diversen VEB entstanden - frei nach W. Ulbricht: "wir können noch viel mehr rausholen aus unseren Betrieben") oder eine Zentrix-Wäscheschleuder, denn jetzt gilt es, soviel Wasser wie möglich aus der geriebenen Masse herauszuquetschen (zur Not mit auswringen, vom LKW überfahren lassen etc.). Da bleiben die dann drin bis die Kartoffeln auf dem Herd gar sind und wir machen ne kurze Pause, denn dann muss es schnell gehen -aber heut nicht mehr :hallo:

----------


## schiene

"Herr Vorsitzender Richter, ich möchte geschieden werden. Jeden Morgen, Mittag und Abend will mein Mann das gleiche!" 
Nun, Herr Meier, was sagen Sie dazu?" 
Ja sicher, Herr Vorsitzender, das ist etwas viel, aber ich esse doch nun mal so gerne Thüringer Klösse...

----------


## Erich

Die sin geschwefelt oder aus'm Beutel  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Erich,

was meinst Du, inwieweit besteht die Möglichkeit, deine Kloswundertechnik
auf thailändische Kartoffeln zu übertragen? Welche Sorten sollten da bevorzugt werden? Habe die Kartoffeln im Tesco schon beäugt, sahen ganz brauchbar aus.
Werde auf jedenfall dein Rezept weiterverfolgen und das Rezept drüben zur Anwendung bringen. (jedenfalls versuchen)

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

Hi Alex,

Kartoffeln hab ich mir in Thailand noch nich angesehen - beim nächsten mal sicher - einfach mal probieren. Kommt entweder was vernünftiges bei raus oder graubraune Gebilde oder ein sehr sämiges Kloßwasser, auf dem oben wie zum Hohn die Semmelbrösel schwimmen. Haste auch schon Kartoffelmehl gesehen (brauch mer auch noch)?

Erich

----------


## Hua Hin

Upps, natürlich vergessen nach Kartoffelmehl zu gucken.
Vielleicht weiss da Walter oder Phommel bescheid?  ::

----------


## Erich

Hab ich doch glatt vergessen, dass man parallel zu den Kartoffeln auch nen ausreichend großen Topf mit Salzwasser auf den Herd stellt - dort sollen die Köße schließlich verbrüht und ertränkt werden...

So, nun nehmen wir den Finger aus dem Allerwertesten, denn jetzt entscheidet Geschwindigkeit (wir wollen ja ohne Chemie auskommen) über die Farbe der Klöße von lecker bis unansehnlich.

Die soweit möglich getrocknete Masse kommt in eine Schüssel, wird etwas mit der Hand zerbröselt. Darauf etwas Kartoffelmehl - das is jetzt echt zum probieren - haben die Kartoffeln viel Stärke, dann weniger und umgekehrt. Zuviel Kartoffelmehl macht die Klöße fester und gummiartiger, bei zuwenig lösen sie sich in Brei auf, also für den Anfang lieber etwas mehr...

Pro Pfund Ausgangsmenge 2-3 gehäufte Teelöffel für den Anfang.
Prise Salz dazu - Menge up to you.
So, jetzt das Ganze gut vermischen und weiter zerbröseln - gut, wer noch ein RG28 mit Schneebesen hat - perfekt geeignet - danach hat man so faserige Flocken in der Schüssel

Da hatten wir doch noch was auf'm Herd stehen  ::  

Genau, die jetzt weichen Kartoffeln - schon wieder ist Pi mal Daumen angesagt, nämlich dabei, wieviel Kochwasser man abschütten muss, damit nach dem stampfen mit dem Kartoffelstampfer (so nicht zur Hand geht auch ein Mixstab, Mörtelquirl in der Bohrmaschine etc.).
Soll jedenfalls einen schönen Brei geben, Konsistenz in etwa wie durchgerührter Joghurt oder Putzmörtel.

Den kippen wir dann kochend auf die geriebenen Kartoffeln und rühren das ganze so schnell wie möglich zu einer klebrigen Masse (RG28 sach ich nur, was man heute für 4,99 an Rührgeräten kriegt, macht dabei die Grätsche :aetsch: ). Zur Not geht auch ein Quirl, dann sollte aber jemand anderes die Schüssel festhalten - zur Not am Tisch festspaxen.

Nach kurzer Zeit haben wir einen Kleister angerührt, der in nichts mehr an die Ausgangsbasis Kartoffel erinnert - nach deren Vorbild nun wieder rundliche Gebilde zu formen ist der nächste Schritt.

So, jetzt geh ich erstmal eine Rauchen, geht gleich weiter...

----------


## Erich

Das Wasser hat gerade gekocht, darf es jetzt nicht mehr, also Gas bzw. Strom runterdrehen.
Die Brösel stehen bereit und eine Schüssel kaltes Wasser - da tunken wir nun die Hände rein.
Dann eine handvoll Kloßmasse (mehr als ne handvoll ist schließlich Verschwendung) nehmen, in die Mitte eine Mulde drücken und Semmelbrösel reingeben, dann zudrücken und je nach Begabung etwas mehr oder weniger rundes formen - sollte eine glatte Oberfläche haben (senkt die Gefahr der Selbstauflösung). Ab damit ins Kochwasser.
Wenn'se nach kurzer Zeit um Luft ringend an die Oberfläche steigen, dann könnte es was gutes werden.

Dann 20 Minuten ziehen lassen - darf auf keinen Fall brodelnd kochen.

Fertig!


Dazu passen am besten Rouladen und Rotkraut.
Zu Weihnachten die Gans, zu Ostern der Hase,
Ente mit Orangen-Chili-Sauce ist auch sehr gut...

----------


## Hua Hin

Na dann vielen Dank Erich,

ich bin überzeugt, ich komme auf dein Rezept zurück. :super: 

Gruss Alex 

....und viel Glück mit deiner Maus  :cool:

----------

> Upps, natürlich vergessen nach Kartoffelmehl zu gucken.
> Vielleicht weiss da Walter oder Phommel bescheid?


Ne lass' mal lieber Hua Hin, das wäre dann nur oberlehrerhaftes Kartoffelmehl. Außerdem gibt es hier ja genug Thailandexperten, so dass mein Rat aus gutem Grund nicht mehr gefragt ist. Lesen ja, schreiben eher sehr, sehr selten. Und phommel ist wahrscheinlich erst wieder ab Dienstag oder Mittwoch online.

Walter

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Walter,
Du wirst Dich doch nicht nach dem virtuellen Schlagabtausch mit Loddar
beleidigt in die Ecke zurückziehen wollen? :aetsch: 
...und selbsternannte Thailandexperten sehe ich hier auch keine.  :Nono:  

Gruss Alex

----------

Nein Alex, soooooo schnell bin  ich nicht zu beleidigen; ich bin nur schon zu lange in den Foren um nicht zu merken, wann sich Koalitionen bilden und genau das passiert hier. Schade irgendwie, aber einige Leute müssen noch einiges lernen. Lass mich also weiter beobachten und zuschauen; das ist manchmal wesentlich interessanter als sich in Grabenkämpfen aufzureiben.

Walter

----------


## Erich

Hi Alex,

hier ist selbsternannter Thailandexperte numero uno: HW. Von einem hier würde ich mir kein Kartoffelmehl aufschwatzen lassen - das wäre wahrscheinlich kohlrabenschwarz :aetsch: 
Iss aber immer gut, jemanden zu haben, der einem hilft, auf'm Teppich zu bleiben, wenn's kurz vorm Abheben ist.
Mein Dank wird ihm ewig nachschleichen und wir ignorieren uns hier weiterhin gegenseitig - Bayern und Thüringer können das ab, sind aus ähnlich knorzigem Holz geschnitzt.
Er iss halt nich so'n "ich kauf was hübsches bei Aldi-Nord-Onkel". Diese Mentalität erinnert mich zu stark an die steuerlich absetzbaren Westpakete... der gute Albrecht-Kaffee und das Stück Lux-Seife ohne whitening, welches jahrelang in den Kleiderschrank gelegt wurde...

----------


## Enrico

Hä  ::

----------


## Erich

Einer bzw. zwei verstehen das schon....  :cool:

----------


## Enrico

Ahhh, jetzt verstehe ich und gebe dir Recht. Auch der eine wird das zicken hoffentlich mal wieder einstellen. Ich habe von dem einen den Thread gelöscht, somit auch von dem anderen, also gerecht und unparteiisch.

----------

> Ahhh, jetzt verstehe ich und gebe dir Recht. Auch der eine wird das zicken hoffentlich mal wieder einstellen. Ich habe von dem einen den Thread gelöscht, somit auch von dem anderen, also gerecht und unparteiisch.


Statt hier ominös und geheimnisvoll von dem "einen" oder "anderen" zu schreiben wäre es wahrscheinlich keine schlechte Idee @Enrico und @Erich, einmal die nick's derer hier anzuführen, die mit Euren Andeutungen gemeint sind; das dürft Ihr jetzt, Ihr lebt seit über 16 Jahren in einer Demokratie, die diese Bezeichnung nicht nur in Ihrem Namen führt. Und da u.a. wohl auch ich damit angesprochen wurde; ich zicke nicht herum. Es ist nur so, dass Du den einen thread auf Wunsch des threadstarters, meinen aber entgegen meinem Wunsch gelöscht hast und das macht halt den Unterschied. Das meinte ich, als ich von Fraktionsbildung schrieb.
Und wenn wir gerade beim schreiben sind; Dir @Erich sei in Dein Stammbuch geschrieben, dass ich Ratschläge immer nur aufgrund der mir bekannten und vorliegenden Fakten erteilen kann. Wenn der Ratsuchende diese Fakten nachträglich wesentlich verändert kann es, wie in Deinem Fall, passieren, dass ich diese Ratschläge in dieser Form nicht gegeben hätte, wenn mir eben diese nachträglich bekannt gemachten Fakten zuvor bekannt gewesen wären. Hier von Bayern und Thüringern zu schreiben, die sich gegenseitig ignorieren ist daher fast schon eine Frechheit von Dir. Da ich aber nicht so empfindlich bin stört mich das nicht sonderlich; ich nehme es lediglich zum Anlass, Dich zu fragen, ob Du weist, was ein sogenannter "Liebeskasper" ist? Weist Du? Dann ist's ja gut. Weist Du nicht; dann schau mal in einen Spiegel.

Walter

Walter

----------


## Erich

Hi Walter,

habe heute beim aufwachen gedacht, dass das wieder ein echt bescheidener Tag wird, bin dann in's Bad geschlichen, habe in den Spiegel gesehen - da strahlte mich doch tatsächlich ein Liebeskasper an. Der war so gut drauf, da ging mir's auch gleich besser. Der Kasper hat irgendwie den Tag gerettet - schon das 16. Jahr in einer Demokratie leben kann ganz schön belastend sein. Wir zahlen ja hier auch nicht zu knapp Steuern, KV, RV, PflV, Solizuschlag und alles andere (so wir im Einzelfall nicht auf der faulen Haut liegen, wie das Ossis üblicherweise machen -macht uns das nicht den Thais etwas ähnlicher?). Können sich dann andere Mitglieder der Solidargemeinschaft feines Leben von machen, mit viel Zeit alles haarklein auseinanderzudividieren.
Ich bin genau im Jahrgang "Rente mit 67" gelandet, kann also noch lange ackern und krieg dann wahrscheinlich doch nich mehr als zum leben zu wenig, zum sterben zuviel.
Was ich jetzt auf die hohe Kante lege, sozusagen verriestere, is dann auch nix mehr wert.
Dann mach ich mir doch lieber jetzt ne gute Zeit mit der Option, dass Oberlehrer im Prinzip Recht hat, im Einzelfall aber auch mal irren kann, da ihm nicht alle Informationen zur Verfügung standen.
Nix für ungut!

Erich

----------

Tja Erich, entweder willst Du nicht oder Du kannst nicht verstehen, was ich Dir vermitteln wollte. Belassen wir es also dabei.

Walter

----------


## Erich

Wir belassen es dabei, Walter.

Erich

----------

Ist ja hochinteressant, wie sich so eine Kloß-Story entwickelt  ::  aber obwohl mein Opa aus Thüringen stammte, habe ich wohl keine Ahnung von Klössen.

----------


## Erich

Hier war's noch nie langweilig und manche threads durchleben überraschende Wendungen

----------

Ja, ist wohl so, so kann sogar ein leckerer Kloß zum Disput führen

----------

Vielleicht solltst du als nächste das Rezept für den Wickelkloß einstellen, könnte ja zur Versöhnung führen   :nenene:

----------


## Hua Hin

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber jetzt weiss ich immer noch nicht,
ob es Kartoffelmehl in Thailand zu kaufen gibt?  ::

----------


## lipofit

> Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber jetzt weiss ich immer noch nicht,
> ob es Kartoffelmehl in Thailand zu kaufen gibt?


ich habe keines gefunden, man kann bestimmt auch das Maismehl nehmen, das ist auch wie Stärke. Unterschied wird man da bestimmt keinen schmecken. Was der gute Heimwerker außerdem vergessen hat ist, daß man das Wasser in einer Schüssel auffangen soll, da sich am Grund der Schüssel die Stärke absetzt.

----------


## Hua Hin

ok, dann nehmen wir halt Maismehl.
Krieg ich das auch?

off topic
mein speciell Taxifahrer hat mich auf dem Weg nach BKK pausenmässig mich mit Lipofit bekannt gemacht. Pfui Teifel, das schmeckt ja wie Hustensaft. Er meinte, dass ist gut für wachsein. Kann ich so keinem empfehlen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

@lipofit: das hab ich nich vergessen - hammer früher auch immer gemacht, aber heute ist es bequemer, die Stärke aus der Tüte zu nehmen - so es die zu kaufen gibt.
Hier wären wir also bei "Plan B" für Alex: das beim pressen austretende Wasser auffangen und statt Kartoffelmehl die sich absetzende Stärke nehmen.

----------


## lipofit

> ok, dann nehmen wir halt Maismehl.
> Krieg ich das auch?
> 
> off topic
> mein speciell Taxifahrer hat mich auf dem Weg nach BKK pausenmässig mich mit Lipofit bekannt gemacht. Pfui Teifel, das schmeckt ja wie Hustensaft. Er meinte, dass ist gut für wachsein. Kann ich so keinem empfehlen.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Alex,

Du musst den mit Eis trinken, nur wenn er ganz kalt ist, schmeckt er. Schmeckt dann irgendwie nach Gummibärchen.   ::  

Du trinkst ja auch kein warmes Bier - oder?

Maismehl bekommst Du im Lotus.

----------


## lipofit

> @lipofit: das hab ich nich vergessen - hammer früher auch immer gemacht, aber heute ist es bequemer, die Stärke aus der Tüte zu nehmen - so es die zu kaufen gibt.
> Hier wären wir also bei "Plan B" für Alex: das beim pressen austretende Wasser auffangen und statt Kartoffelmehl die sich absetzende Stärke nehmen.


Den ersten Versuch, Knödel zu machen habe ich bereits hinter mir. Ist leider schief gegangen, das Wasser war ziemlich sämig und die geernteten Knödel hatten nur noch die Größe einer Erdbeere. 

Es lag wohl daran, daß ich die geriebene Kartoffelmasse nicht genügend gepresst hatte. Außerdem habe ich die Kartoffeln wohl falsch gerieben, anstatt sie ganz klein zu reiben, hatte ich sie in Schnitzel gerieben.  ::  

Den nächsten Versuch werde ich jetzt mal mit einem Entsafter unternehmen. Sollte das auch misslingen, werde ich mir aus Deutschland so eine Thüringer Kloßpresse mitbringen lassen.

Ansonsten muß ich bei Semmelknödeln bleiben, die gelingen wunderbar.

----------


## Erich

Das sind keine ordinären Knödel - das ist Profiliga  :cool:  

Es liegt eindeutig am Reiben: Schnitzel is nix und Entsafter könnte etwas zu fein werden (da wird es auch zu schnell braun drin, weil Luft rankommt) - müssen mehr so kurze Späne werden, etwa streichholzdick.

Kloßpresse muss nich unbedingt sein, im sauberen Tuch solange zusammerödeln, bis Handknöchel weiß werden reicht aus.

Wenn alle Stricke reissen: einfach mal fürn Anfang wie "Serviettenknödel" ins Wasser geben, also mit Schutzhülle - kannste auch innen Kondom füllen - das ist mir grad spontan eingefallen - werde ich nächstes Jahr als Beitrag für den Deutschen Innovationspreis einreichen, damit da endlich mal Niveau reinkommt  ::

----------

